# My new works and demo of OTT!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Blackwood,my favorite material for making shooters.As show in the picture,this way of grasping could better control the slingshot!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

beautiful slingshot. Nice work.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Truly beautiful Chen Fei. Thank you for sharing.*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome work


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

That's a beauty for sure! Thanks for showing it to us!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my ......

What a STUNNING beauty of a slingshot!!!!!

The design is excellent and quite pocketable!! Love the slots for the band attachments!!

AWESOME work, GZK!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Quercusuber said:


> Oh my ......
> 
> What a STUNNING beauty of a slingshot!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your approval, I will continue to work hard~


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Your slingshots are really nice they look really good and smooth for the shooting skills you have 
Cheers


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Not bad


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures, not sure I will ever try butterfly style.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Fantastic work well done


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Love it's simplicity and attachment method. It's beautiful & appreciate your detailed technique photographs too.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Rich and elegant in looks and simple and indestructable in fuction.... very nice SS.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Excellent work!...Simple design is perfection...Phil


----------

